# Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!



## Stetten (3. Januar 2008)

Habe vermehrt festgestellt das sehr viele Links die im Anglerboard gepostet werden und auch Tipps die gegeben werden immer Richtung Japan und USA gehen. Es gibt doch auch in Deutschland prima Sachen und auch gute Preise. Zum anderen hängen da auch Deutsche Arbeitsplätze dran. Wie siehts denn da mit der Garantie aus? Ich glaube nicht das ein Deutscher Händler euch dabei helfen würde.

Das waren so meine Gedanken. Ich wüsste gerne wie Ihr darüber denkt oder es handhabt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Nun - meine Gedanken dazu: Du denkst etwas zu kurz in der Sache.
Ich selbst bin auch der Meinung, dass wir unsere Fachhändler unterstützen müssen. Soweit diese ordentliche Preise - und viel wichtiger - ordentlichen Service bieten, gehe ich dorthin. Bei einigen Dingen aber kommt man in D nicht weiter. Der amerikanische Markt ( den japanischen kenne ich nicht ) bringt Artikel hervor, die wird man hier in Jahren noch nicht bekommen. Da ist man dann schon auf diesem Markt angewiesen, wenn man sie bekommen möchte.
Andere Produkte wiederum sind dort wirklich sehr sehr viel preiswerter. Beim derzeitigen Dollarkurs rechnet sich das. Eine Rolle, die hier in D nicht unter 160,- Euro zu bekommen ist, bekomme ich dort für 89,- US $. Der Versand kommt etwa 30,- US $ und dann noch etwa 23% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll. Das macht dann 146 US $. Umrechnen mag jetzt jeder selbst.
Es gibt elektronische Artikel, die gehen entweder - oder sie gehen nicht. Wenn man die in funktionierender Weise nach D bekommt, laufen die länger oder kürzer. Zumeist überstehen sie die Garantie. Danach sind viele dieser hier sehr gebräuchlichen Teile nicht mehr reparabel. Hier gibts wirklich nur dann "deutsche" Argumente, wenn der Händler auch wirkliche Reparaturen anbietet.
Das Argument der deutschen Arbeitsplätze sollte man am besten für sich behalten, als einer der weltgrößten Exportstaaten - sonst fällt noch der halben Welt auf, das man z.B. deutsche Autos nicht kaufen sollte...


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Das stimmt!
Der Euro ist so hoch, das man in den USA sehr preiswert einkaufen.
Ich war vor einem Jahr in Amerika: ALLes preiswerter wenn man es umrechnet 
und es gibt viel mehr Auswahl. Ich kann es ja mal genau umrechnen die 146Dollar:
99Euro und 55 cent.


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hier zum umrechnen:
http://tommy-friedl.de/exchange.php


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Kaufen denn schon so viele Leute in Amerika und Japn ein, dass unsere Einzahlhandels Arbeitsplätze in Angleläden gefährdet sind???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Oder ist es nur ein Trend zu zeigen "Schaut mal was ich cooles machen kann". Klar ist der Dollarkurs im Moment sehr gut, aber wenn man noch die Versandkosten, den Zoll und die Nachbesteuerung sieht dann kommste fast genau so teuer, teilweise sogar teurer wie bei uns.


Mitnichten. Ich denke, da muss immer der Einzelfall betrachtet werden!
Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr sowohl Schnur (in größerer Menge) als auch 2 Rollen für Norge in den Staaten gekauft - und im Vergleich gegenüber dem günstigsten Angebot hier in Dtld. (und ich habe lange gesucht und viel verglichen) immer noch knapp 25% gespart.
Bei Artikeln wo die Garantie keine Bedeutung hat (Schnur) bzw. vermutlich nie gebraucht wird (entsprechende Rollen), muss ich dann auch nicht zweimal überlegen wo ich einkaufe.
Einzelhandel hin- oder her, bei meinem Tackledealer lasse ich immer noch genug Geld.


EDIT:
Im übrigen ist das nicht nur bei Angelzeugs so! Beim Blitzdiffusor hätte hier in Dtld. glatt 300 % mehr gekostet als in China (inkl. Versand, Steuern, etc).
Ich muss sicher nicht jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen - aber Geld verschenken brauch ich deswegen ja auch nicht!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Mein Kumpel war letztes Jahr in Kanada, dort hat er sich einen Spin Combo gekauft für 40 dollar dann hat er mal hier nach denn Preis gesucht, die rolle alleine hätte schon 80€ Euro gekostet die Rute hat er erst garnicht gefunden. angelsachen sind dort drüben locker bis 50% billiger und es gibt sie fast überall. also ich kann verstehen wenn man im Ausland kauft das Geld sitzt ja auch nicht gerade locker in der Tasche


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Es ging um die Einzelhandelsarbeitsplätze. Die verkaufen ja eh alles. Egal wo es her kommt.




Gutes Stichwort von Dir "Arbeitsplätze" retten
.

Der gemeine "Häuslebauer", welcher gerne seinen Arbeitsplatz behalten will und hofft, dass die deutsche Kundschaft z.Bsp. auch in seinem Laden kauft, nimmt sich doch dann auch lieber die polnische Baukolonne, welche sein Haus hochzieht, die Wände verputzt, den Estrich legt,...usw.

Dies Argument gilt immer nur dann wenn man selbst betroffen ist und Verluste macht, wenn es um seinen eigenen Geldbeutel geht, dann kann man ja sparen, dann ist das nicht so schlimm.


Vorsicht, evtl. ironisch gemeinte Absätze.............


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Unter anderem baut man ja Vertrauen zu seinem Angelhändler auf. 
Er kann dir das Produkt genau zeigen, du kannst es ausprobieren; All diese Sachen.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Unter anderem baut man ja Vertrauen zu seinem Angelhändler auf.
> Er kann dir das Produkt genau zeigen, du kannst es ausprobieren; All diese Sachen.


 
1 A Argument was man nicht von der Hand weisen kann.

Aber wenn du 50€ sparen kannst ist ein das doch irgendwo egal, Du kennst doch denn Spruch "Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste"


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ja stimmt. Aber in Amerika gibt es auch viel quatsch. Also willst du denn irgendwelche Gummimäuse,die sich im Wasser bewegen oder die neuesten Ruten und Rollen?
Ich bin mit dem Kram zu frieden, der mir mein Opa hinterlassen hat.
Noch die alten Fiberglasruten usw.


----------



## Pfandpirat (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Viele Sachen bekommst Du gar nicht in "Good old Germany" und außerdem hat mit mein Händler gesagt, dass er sich keine hochpreisige (und damit meint er die richtig hochpreisigen Teile wie Stella, Branzino usw) als Ladenhüter in den Laden stellt, um sie dann irgendwann ohne jeglichen Gewinn verkaufen zu müssen [...]



Das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Ich glaube, dass es zwei verschiedene Segmente von Anglern gibt. Zum Einen sind das die Allrounder und klassischen Hobbyangler und zum Anderen die Leute mit großer Leidenschaft und Enthusiasmus, mit welchen dann auch ein gewisser Tacklefetischismus einhergeht.

Der klassische Angelladen / Versender in Deutschland zielt aber nun mal auf die größere Kundengruppe - die Hobbyangler - ab.


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ich finde mir sind nicht die neuesten Angeln wichtig sondern die neuesten Gewässer(alte Teiche die niemand mehr pflegt oder beangelt). Man kann auch mit alten Kram viele Fische fangen und viele Methoden ausprobieren.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Diese Diskusion geht bis ins unendliche ,das ist so als wenn man diskutiert welches Auto oder Waschmittel besser ist.


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Natürlich kann und wird man mit "altem Kram" Fische auch fangen, keine Frage!! Nur bleibt beim "alten Kram" der "Fun-Faktor" beim Fischen auf der Strecke - und nachdem Fischen mein Hobby No. 1 ist, soll es mir auch Spass machen


 
Das finde ich nicht. Mir macht es immer Spass ans Wasser , die Angel rein und ein paar Fische fangen. Ganz egal welche 
Jenzie 5400 xyz ich da habe!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht hier es nicht darum, was besser ist, sonder um den Sinn oder Unsinn einer Übersee-Bestellung


 
Das meine Ich ja nicht das ich hier falsch verstanden werde.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Soll man beim einem Hobby mit Sinn und Unsinn argumentieren?
Ich glaube da ist die Schlacht bereits verlohren ehe sie begonnen hat...

Eine ganze Menge Pro & Contra Argumente findet man auch hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83013

An Ende bleibt es immer den einzellnen überlassen ob er bereit ist ein
gewisses Risiko einzugehen was ja auch irgendwie einen Reiz hat... Stichwort "Nervenkitzel"


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Man bekommt Ruten und Rollen, die es hier nicht gibt zu einem vernünftigen Preis mit einer guten Ausstattung. Meine superleichte Sephia kostet nicht allzuviel und bietet Stellatechnik. 
Mit schlechtem Yen oder Dollarkurs läßt sich ja einiges erklären, aber doppelte Preise eigentlich nicht. Wenn Gerät wie die Twinpower auch noch von eindeutig schlechterer/billigerer Qualität, wenn ich sie in Deutschland kaufe und dabei das anderthalbfache kostet, dann ist bei mir eine Solidaritätsgrenze erreicht.

Ich zahle deutlich über 50% meines Einkommens in form irgendwelcher Steuern und Abgaben an den deutschen Staat. Ich denke, dass ich damit meiner Nationalitätspflicht genüge getan habe.

Uli


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja deswegen auch, dass es *MIR* mehr Spass macht mit ausgefallenem Gerät zu fischen - und *mir* macht es auch dann Spass, wenn ich mal keine Fische fange - es ist für *mich* einfach ein Genuss mit gutem Tackle zu fischen, wo ich mich kompromisslos darauf verlassen kann!
> 
> Martin#h


Ja mir soll es egal sein: Ich kann ja sowie so nicht bestellen. Ich bin sogar gezwungen mit dem Bus oder dem Zug zum Angelhändler zu fahren und das nimmt alles bestimmt eine halbe stunde in Anspruch und zurück wiederum auch.Aber dem Hobby ist nichts zu teuer!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Ich finde mir sind nicht die neuesten Angeln wichtig sondern die neuesten Gewässer(alte Teiche die niemand mehr pflegt oder beangelt). Man kann auch mit alten Kram viele Fische fangen und viele Methoden ausprobieren.


 

Damit hast du auch völlig Recht Jan. Ich finde es immer problematisch, wenn insbesondere 14-Jährigen suggeriert wird, dass Angeln nur mit Supertackle Spaß macht.

Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Es gibt Methoden und Angelarten bei denen ein höherwertiges Equipment durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, aber das sind meist recht spezialisierte Bereiche.

Vieles von dem Teuerkram ist schlichtweg überflüssig. Wenn man sich die Preise von Fliegenrollen anschaut, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Letztlich geht es um Funktionalität und wenn du zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt deines Lebens damit gut zurecht kommst, dann ist das einfach super.

Dein Weg, dich mit Gewässern zu beschäftigen und die Augen auf zu halten, ist ganz sicher der richtige, der dich zu Vollblutangler machen wird, der irgendwann sicher auch mit der einen oder anderen Spezialität vom Gerätemarkt am Gewässer auftauchen läßt.

Fische zu fangen oder eben nicht, ist nie von der Rute, Rolle, Wobbler, Boilie abhängig, sondern in allererster Linie vom Angler selber.

Uli


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Für mich persönlich lohnt sich das Bestellen aus den USA schon.......
Erstens hat man da eine deutlich größere Auswahl als hier, zweitens findet man immer tackle, das es hier noch nicht gibt, und drittens brauche ich weder Zoll noch Steuern zu bezahlen......


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> und drittens brauche ich weder Zoll noch Steuern zu bezahlen......





Das erklär mal genauer.....|kopfkrat


----------



## J-son (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> [...]Vieles von dem Teuerkram ist schlichtweg überflüssig. Wenn man sich die Preise von Fliegenrollen anschaut, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Letztlich geht es um Funktionalität und wenn du zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt deines Lebens damit gut zurecht kommst, dann ist das einfach super.
> 
> Dein Weg, dich mit Gewässern zu beschäftigen und die Augen auf zu halten, ist ganz sicher der richtige, der dich zu Vollblutangler machen wird, der irgendwann sicher auch mit der einen oder anderen Spezialität vom Gerätemarkt am Gewässer auftauchen läßt.



Erstens geht es hier um Auslandsbestellungen, und nicht um HE-Tackle, und zweitens kann man das:



> Fische zu fangen oder eben nicht, ist nie von der Rute, Rolle, Wobbler, Boilie abhängig, sondern in allererster Linie vom Angler selber.


so nicht stehen lassen.
Wenn die Fische gerade einen silbernen Schwimmwobbler wollen, werden sie in den seltensten Fällen mit einem schwarzen Gummifisch zufrieden sein, und ein Angler der von Natur aus sehr schlechte Reaktionzeiten hat, wird mit einer schnellen Rute eher einen Anhieb durchbringen, als mit einem Schwabbelstock.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Natürlich hat doch jeder Angler so seine Ausrüstung.
Doch man kann mit den einfachsten Rollen und Ruten Dicke Fische landen.
Unter anderem ist weniger oft mehr!


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Theo schrieb:


> Das erklär mal genauer.....|kopfkrat



Guck mal, wo ich wohne........:q


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Doch man kann mit den einfachsten Rollen und Ruten Dicke Fische landen.


 
Leider nicht... wenn z.B. beim Anschlag die Kurbel der Rolle abbricht, kan man die Rolle vergessen. Jedoch mit dem alten Kram (DAM Quick 3002 oder ähnliche alten Quicks) kannste machen, die gehen nicht kaputt, aber deren Bremse ist für'n Ar***. 

Aber das ist ja hier eigendlich nicht Sinn des Threads. 

Ob jemand da bestellen will oder nicht, muss er selbst wissen. Jedoch gibt es da viele Sachen die es hier nicht gibt und größtenteil auch viel günstiger. Z.B. Schnur die hier beim Händler für 15€/100m hängt und in den USA für 13-15€/270m zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Guck mal, wo ich wohne........:q


 
Ist Helgoland steuerfreies Gebiet?


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ist Helgoland steuerfreies Gebiet?



Ja, Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuerfrei.......


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@chrizzi
Natürlich hab ich auch DAM und Kormoran Ruten und Zebco Rollen:Kurz Markensachen, die nicht schnell kaputt gehen(Mein Opa angelt immer noch mir einer 45 Jahre alten Quick Rolle und Fiberglasruten,Ich auch). Doch ich kaufe mir nicht immer irgendwleches neues Zeugs.
Nur wenn es nötig ist!


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Ja, Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuerfrei.......


 

Muss man Zoll+Steuern zahlen wenn man etwas von Helgoland bekommt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> @chrizzi
> Natürlich hab ich auch DAM und Kormoran Ruten und Zebco Rollen:Kurz Markensachen, die nicht schnell kaputt gehen(Mein Opa angelt immer noch mir einer 45 Jahre alten Quick Rolle und Fiberglasruten,Ich auch). Doch ich kaufe mir nicht immer irgendwleches neues Zeugs.
> Nur wenn es nötig ist!



Ging es hier nicht um Sinn und Unsinn von Importen?
Also Schluss jetzt mit |offtopic


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Lass dem Staat seine Steuern!


----------



## KHof (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hallo Angler-Jan!

Deine Überzeugung ehrt dich wirklich, aber wart mal so etwa noch 25 Jahre ab. Dann werden wir ja sehen ob das noch so stehen bleiben wird....

On Topic: In einer globalisierten Welt, die wir nun mal haben (ob wir nun wollen oder nicht...) steht nunmal jeder mit jedem im Wettbewerb. Da kann man nichts mehr machen.
Durch das Internet ist eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit zwischen Südkorea und Wanne-Herne gegeben und das wird sich eher noch verstärken. Ebay tut seinen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag dazu.
Insofern ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Nationalität eines Internetshops vollkommen verschwindet und die Entfernung lediglich über die Versandkosten erkennbar wird.
Im Moment wird lediglich ein paar Prozente international bestellt.
Aber wie schon richtig bemerkt wurde: Nicht alles ist in Deutschland teuerer oder gar knapp. Es bieten sich hier auch gute Chancen für deutsche Anbieter im internationalen Markt. Guckt euch mal in Frankreich oder England um was Angelkram dort kostet. Ich könnt mir jedenfalls gut eine französische Page aus Deutschland vorstellen.

Klaus


----------



## Lenkers (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ...Jedoch gibt es da viele Sachen die es hier nicht gibt und größtenteil auch viel günstiger. Z.B. Schnur die hier beim Händler für 15€/100m hängt und in den USA für 13-15€/270m zu bekommen sind.


 
Genau da kaufe auch ich in den Staaten und bleibe mit ner Rolle Schnur deutlich unter der Freigrenze von derzeit 22,- Euro (incl. Versandkosten).
Da ich bei den Ruten und Rollen im "günstigen?" Segement von unter 100 Euro je Kombo bleibe, macht die Anschaffung aus USA mit dann Steuern und Zoll (~23%) wiederum nicht wirklich Sinn.

:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin!

Also wenn wir bestellen, dann sind meinstens die Versandkosten schon 
alleine durch die Gummis und Wobbler mehrfach wieder drin. Man sollte natürlich
versuchen nicht jede Artikel einzelln zu bestellen sonder 1-2 Mal im Jahr richtig
zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der deutschen Anglerschaft, ist die kleine Gruppe der Angler, die regelmässig im Ausland Tackle kauft, verschwindend gering. Da bleibt sicherlich noch reichlich Marge|supergri. Der deutsche Einzelhandel, samt Ladenlokal, Angestellte und weiteren Betriebskosten, hat ganz sicher mehr unter der Flut der deutschen Onlineshops zu leiden.
Dazu kommt ein grosser Teil an Käufern, der sicher den schnellen einfachen Weg gehen möchte, und im eigenen Ländle kauft, auch wenn es teurer ist. 
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. Bevor ich es vergesse, die Flut der halbseidenen Ebaydealer, verbessert auch nicht gerade das Fundament des Einzelhandels


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Ja, Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuerfrei.......




Iss ja  n´Ding, wußt ich janich,|bigeyes wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Inseln aus, Borkum und so????;+


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Muss man Zoll+Steuern zahlen wenn man etwas von Helgoland bekommt?



Ja. Muß man.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Mist... Ansonsten wärst du eine gute Verteilung von den ganzen Kram |supergri.


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mist... Ansonsten wärst du eine gute Verteilung von den ganzen Kram |supergri.




Jo Shit, hatte schon zwei Seiten vom Bestellzettel fettich #q


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Bei mir hier in der Provinz gibt es vor Hamburg (150 km) nicht einen vernünftigen Laden, der Sachen oberhalb der Range von Balzer, Exori und Co. anbietet. Den Schrott können sie meinetwegen den Urlaubern hier verkaufen, ich kann damit nichts anfangen.
Wenn ich sowieso über Versand bestellen muss, kann ich auch gleich nach Übersee gehen.
Obwohl ich Gerlinger und Co. schätze und auch oft dort bestelle.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Der Preisunterschied ist schon erheblich: Ich habe letztens eine Stella 3000FB fuer 250Euros in den USA gekauft, und eine Penn Slammer fuer knapp 80Euros. Sorry, bei allen Argumenten fuer die heimische Wirtschaft sehe ich nicht ein, das doppelte in D zu bezahlen.


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Da sind schon dolle Unterschiede, das man echt ins Grübeln gerät.
Bei den Loten in der Preisklasse hier so um die 900 € zahlst Du überm Teich so 600-700$, dann rechne mal um und noch 22% Nebenkosten drauf....mhhhh...|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch mal zu diesem Thema äussern, da ich weltweit sehr oft und viel unter anderem auch in Houston/Tx. unterwegs bin. Ich gebe euch Recht, wenn man hier den Einzelhandel unterstützen sollte. Aber teilweise fühlt man sich doch hier preislich wirklich vera......t. z.B ein Echolot von Garmin, habe ich mir vor zwei Jahren in Houston für umgerechnet 187,-Euro gekauft. (deutsche Menüführung u.s.w., das selbe, wie hier erhältlich) Der teuerste Anbieter hier war ein Bootsausrüster=928,- Euro!! Das gleiche Gerät!! Oder das "Spielzeug-Echolot vom "Hummingbird", hier für 129,-Euro, in den Staaten für 58,-Dollar!! Also bitte, nicht jeder bietet hier Schnäppchen oder Dienstleistung an. Habe einen kleinen Angelladen hier in der Nähe, Besitzer haben Haus,2 Autos, 2 Motorräder und passendes Boot auf Langeland. Sollen sie auch haben, aber glaubt ihr, wenn sie die guten Angelsachen fürs Geschäft irgendwo im Ausland im Einkauf günstiger bekommen können, dass dieser Preis an den Kunden weitergegeben wird????;+
Es wird nun mal "weltweit" geshoppt und das ist auch gut so.
Generell soll jeder so machen, wie er will!!

Gruss Rolf#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

HI Raubfisch-Fan,

gebe dir vollkommen Recht, habe auch bei den riesigen Preisunterschieden kein Stück "schlechtes Gewissen" und es schrumpft dann bei jedem Euro, gebe ich ehrlich zu. Aber wie gesagt, soll jeder für sich entscheiden !!

Gruss Rolf#h


----------



## Tooommy (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Also ich habe jetzt auch schon einige Male im Ausland gekauft und bei mir macht es nur der Preis und sonst nichts.

Wenn man die PowerPro Schnur für 30 bis 50 EURO bekommt und das bei Großtrommeln!!!    Na wo kauft Ihr dann? Bei 10 bis 15EUR Versand und bei Kleinpaketen ignoriert der Zoll anscheinend es!  denn ich hatte bisher Glück!! Ohne Zoll etc.

Oder eine Dendou Maru 4000Hp z.B. für 250 bis 300EUR ?? na wo kauft Ihr dann. Und auch hier No Zoll etc.

Mag natrürlich alles Glück sein!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Aber selbst wenn der Zoll etc dazukommt stimmt der Preis immer noch Oder??

Für mich ist das absolut keine Frage mehr, denn ich kaufe das günstige natürlch.


----------



## TeddyT (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin ,
eine schöne Diskussion, ich halte es eigentlich schon lange so.
Ich habe bis jetzt in 4 Ländern eingekauft, USA, Canada, GB und Malaysia. Im Prinzip wird man dazu in D schon fast gezwungen. Zu einem der rapide Anstieg der Preise in den Angelläden und durch das verhalten "einiger" Händler, die sich nur noch Artikel in die Läden legen, die sie auch meinen günstig verkaufen zu können. Dieses bestätigte mir auch vor kurzem "mein" Händler, die gleiche Aussage, allerdings noch härter formuliert, von einem Gebietsvertreter, den ich nach einer Multi  (ca.160,00€) fragte, die liefert er nicht mal mehr in meine Gegend, weil die dort nicht gekauft wird, weder vom Händler, noch vom Angler. Ja, da bleibt einem doch gar keine Wahl, man schaltet den Rechner ein und kauft dort ein ,wo man das findet, was man will und man staunt über die Preise bzw. man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich denke einfach, daß das Einkaufen von Zubehör bei Anglern zunehmen wird, bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall so, trotz Steuer und Gebühren. 
Eins habe ich noch vergessen, einige Sportfreunde die nur das Spinnfischen betreiben, so wie ich, kommen aus Passion nicht daran nicht vorbei. Sonst wartet man Jahre auf Köder, die aus den Staaten kommen und da kommen nun mal die besten Kunstköder her, dort zu einem vernüftigen Preis, hier so meine ich pure Wucherei. 

Gruß TeddyT


----------



## fishingchamp (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

das krasseste beispiel, dass ich kenne ist die daiwa zillion...
sie kostet in deutschland zwischen 300 und 400 euro und bei ebay kann man sie in amerika für 210 (inkl. versand und zoll) euronen schießen...
wer würde denn da in deutschland kaufen?

MFG
felix


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Fishingchamp
Solche Beispiele findest Du Dutzende oder Hunderte.
Soll keine Kritik sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei mir hier in der Provinz gibt es vor Hamburg (150 km) nicht einen vernünftigen Laden, der Sachen oberhalb der Range von Balzer, Exori und Co. anbietet. Den Schrott können sie meinetwegen den Urlaubern hier verkaufen, ich kann damit nichts anfangen.


Sieht bei mir auch so aus, muß etwa bis nach Hannover fahren, was gute 100km sind.  
Das was die kleinen Geschäfte so anbieten ist für mich weitgehend unbrauchbar, und die Preise sind sowas von realistätsfremd. :g
Ich gehe davon aus, daß wie aktuell bei den Haushalswarengeschäften für gehobene Produkte etc. auch der kleine Angelgeräteeinzelhandel mit Laden verschwinden wird, nur noch als Anhängsel einer "Kleiderboutique" oder eines Baummarktes wird das bestehen bleiben können. Find ich auch nicht schlimm, und der erste Angelgerätehändler der hier eine Wasserwurfbahn und Real-Life-Test anbieten kann, wird sich vor Kunden kaum noch retten können. Das ist der Wind der Veränderung, aufhalten kann das keiner.


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Theo schrieb:


> Da sind schon dolle Unterschiede, das man echt ins Grübeln gerät.
> Bei den Loten in der Preisklasse hier so um die 900 € zahlst Du überm Teich so 600-700$, dann rechne mal um und noch 22% Nebenkosten drauf....mhhhh...|kopfkrat



#6 und vor allem ziehe den Dollarkurs noch ab


----------



## Schuppilli (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Tobacco,
Leider kann ich Dir nicht ganz recht geben, denn die Steigerung der gesamten Lebenshaltungskosten ist schleichend, aber in der Summe gewaltig.
Wenn ich dann für mein Hobby auch mehr ausgeben muß als es notwendig ist,
hätte ich warscheinlich einen Verstand wie hundert Meter Feldweg.
                                                      Petri Heil    Schuppilli


----------



## Schweißsocke (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ein Beispiel von mir:

Ich brauchte ne neue Rolle und habe mir in Japan eine Certate bestellt. Zu der Zeit haben die Vertreter von Daiwa-Cormoran noch steif und fest behauptet, dass es diese Rolle niemals in Deutschland geben wird. Ganz offensichtlich hatte man sich bei dieser Firma verschätzt: Auch bei uns gibt es Käufer, die bereit sind, für hochwertiges Gerät den entsprechenden Preis zu zahlen, nicht nur im angelverückten Japan.

Mit meiner Daiwa Exist war es ähnlich (ich weiß gar nicht, ob es diese Rolle inzwischen offiziell in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt, wenn ein Händler die Exist führt, dann werden aber absolute Mondpreise verlangt).

Ich kaufe also in Japan (und auch in den USA) ein, weil mich die Vertriebspolitik der Angelgerätehersteller dazu zwingt. Wenn die glauben, wir in Deutschland seien zu doof, hochwertiges Gerät zu bedienen oder es schlicht nicht wert, die neusten Entwicklungen zu fischen, dann kaufe ich meine Artikel in der globalisierten Welt eben da, wo man mein Geld schätzt. Die Portokosten sind billiger als die Spritkosten für die Fahrt zum Händler.
Die Händler in Deutschland sind die Leidtragenden der Vertriebspolitik der Hersteller: Ich kann mein Geld nur einmal ausgeben, als es die Certate dann endlich auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gab (wohl auch zur Überraschung der Firmenvertreter), hatte der Händler in Japan schon seinen Verdienst mit mir gemacht.


----------



## xonnel (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hallo !

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach im Ausland eingekauft - und werde dies auch weiterhin verstärkt tun.
Insbesondere die Ankündigung einiger Hersteller und auch Angelläden, dass demnächst die Verkaufspreise wegen stark gestiegener Rohstoffpreise steigen werden bzw. bereits gestiegen sind, treibt mir den Zorn auf die Stirn. Selbst wenn man den geringen Materialanteil betrachtet, so gibt kein Händler den dauerhaft günstigen Euro / Dollar Kurs als Grund an, die Preise zu senken oder stabil zu halten.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, zumindest bei solchen Dingen wie Rollen, Schnur, Bekleidung oder grösseren Mengen an Kunstködern ausländische Anbieter / Shops zumindest einmal zur Preisermittlung zu besuchen.


----------



## Gummischuh (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



> so gibt kein Händler den dauerhaft günstigen Euro / Dollar Kurs als Grund an, die Preise zu senken oder stabil zu halten.


Jo, darauf warte ich auch noch 
Ganz anders schauts aus, sobald der Dollar wieder an Wert gewinnt. Dann isses ratzfatz ein Grund, die Preise anzuheben. War ja schon öfters der Grund für Preissteigerungen.


----------



## utzel (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



xonnel schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> so gibt kein Händler den dauerhaft günstigen Euro / Dollar Kurs als Grund an, die Preise zu senken oder stabil zu halten.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem raten, zumindest bei solchen Dingen wie Rollen, Schnur, Bekleidung oder grösseren Mengen an Kunstködern ausländische Anbieter / Shops zumindest einmal zur Preisermittlung zu besuchen.


 
Genau so ist es #6

Besonders auch bei Echoloten und GPS Geräten, die kosten in Amerika nicht mal hälfte des Preises der hier dafür verlangt wird .


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Der Wert einer Ware ist das was jemand bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen!
Der deutsche Handel wird schon nicht eingehen  er wird nur sein
Preismanagement überdenken müssen...


----------



## Ollek (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Ich kaufe also in Japan (und auch in den USA) ein, weil mich die Vertriebspolitik der Angelgerätehersteller dazu zwingt.



Dem schliesse ich mich voll und ganz an, mancher Händler meint man hat keine Ahnung wenn sie einem eins vom Pferd erzählen.

Bsp. Ein Angelspezi irgentwo in Deutschland...

"Nein bei der Nauticpath (GPS Map) können wir keinen Rabatt geben das ist so festgelegt vom Generalimporteur und daran *müssen *sich auch alle anderen halten. 249 Euro*

|kopfkrat Hä? kann ich nicht bis 3 zählen? Nachdem ich ihm sagte das ein Händler im Netz bei Ebay ...

(_der auch ein riesiges Ladengeschäft betreibt und man die Ausrede der Miet und Lohnnebenkosten getrost ignorieren kann)

..._die Karte ganze 40 Euro billiger verkauft kamen fadenscheinige Argumente 

"dann ist es mit Sicherheit nicht die gleiche Karte"

Doch lieber Herr Spezi es *ist* die gleiche Karte warum geht es dort und bei Ihnen nicht???

Wie gesagt manche denken sie sind die einzigen mit Internetanschluss. So schön verarschen konnten sie einen noch bis ende der 90er. Und man kann wirklich nur Raten Preise zu vergleichen, es kommt auch niemand und schenkt einem was. Das Netz macht es möglich.

Ich möchte sogar behaupten, die möglichkeit das man jetzt per Mausklick Weltweit kaufen kann egaliesiert viele Preisteigerungen in Deutschland...:g
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr aus Japan  USA und Frankreich eine Riesen Ausrüstung gekauft für die ich gut und gerne in D. das 3fache bezahlt hätte.

Auch die legendären Dendoumarous waren dabei und nebst Steuern und Zoll hab ich immernoch ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Für den kleinen Laden tut es mir Leid wenn die Auslands oder Internetkonkurenz zu gross ist,|kopfkrat aber mein Geld tut mit auch irgentwie leid...also lieber dann doch der Laden Sorry

*Anmerkung
Bei der Nauticpath handelte es sich um eine total abgegrabbelte Vorführkarte die mit Sicherheit auch in Verleihgeräten steckte. Das war ne sauerei und Frechheit sowas auch noch als *NEU* anzubieten.

Dieser Laden sieht mich auf jedenfall nicht mehr...|evil:



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ganz anders schauts aus, sobald der Dollar wieder an Wert gewinnt. Dann isses ratzfatz ein Grund, die Preise anzuheben. War ja schon öfters der Grund für Preissteigerungen.



Das dauert noch ein weilchen glaub mir...#6


----------



## ok1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Vertrauen zum Händler? Beratung? Mein Händler steht 10 Stunden 6 Tage die Woche im Laden. Ich mag ihn und kaufe vieles an Standardkram bei ihm. Aber der geht nicht mal halb soviel angeln wie ich. Der ist inzwischen leider Theoretiker geworden und weiss noch das zu berichtet, was ihm der Vertreter sagt. Das Angebot richtet sich nach den vielen "Discount"-Kunden. Der kann für vernüftiges Gerät gar keine vernünftigen Preise machen, weil er nicht genug Kundschaft dafür hat. Und das in Berlin. Der Markt in den USA und Japan gibt anderes Gerät und andere Preise her. Ich denke durch das AB entsteht schnell ein verzehrtes Bild. Hier treffen sich die Tackle-Fetischisten und selbst die sind sich bei konkreten Produkten ja dann auch nicht einig? Welcher Händler soll solche Ansprüche von ein paar Leuten quer durch die Republik befriedigen? Eine kritische Masse bekommt veilleicht ein Online-Händler hin und das auch nur in Grenzen. Da bleibt dann nur der Onlineshop im Ausland.

Und was die Arbeitsplätze angeht, ist das ein schwieriges Argument.Ich kaufe doch nicht aus Solidarität minderwertige Angelsachen zu überhöhten Preisen. Warum?

Im übrigen pflichte ich dem Angeldet bei. Der klassische Angelladen hat wohl über kurz oder lang ausgedient. Dazu trägt das Board im übrigen auch gut bei. Ich kaufe mir lieber eine Rolle online zu einem akzeptabeln Preis, die mir hier empfohlen wurde, als eine von meinem Händler, der ganz klar auf sein Sortiment beschränkt ist und kaum noch praktische Erfahrung hat.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin Ollek

gebe dir vollkommen Recht, hatte ich auch vorher schonmal erläutert,(wenn der Händler günstiger einkaufen könnte, würde er die geringeren Preise  auch nicht an uns weitergeben!) |bigeyes
Sicher stört es mich, wenn man versucht mich "übers Ohr zu hauen", ganz klar, da liegt es an mir aufzupassen. 
Schlimmer finde ich es aber, wenn man mich mit voller Absicht für dumm o.ä. verkaufen will, wie es auch in deinem Fall mit der Map versucht wurde. Da hört der Spass auf! Hat bei uns in der Gegend ein Händler schon bei mehreren Kollegen versucht, die ihn und sein Geschäft jetzt alle meiden. Klar, jetzt ist er am Jammern, wie schlecht es ihm doch ginge. Aber wenn alle mal ein bisschen mehr mit offenen Karten spielen würden, anstatt mit gezinkten, wäre man ja auch bereit ein gewisses Mass mehr zu zahlen, wenn man eine gute und ehrliche Beratung bekommen würde.
Generell noch ein Gedanke, bei mir hört das Geldverdienen nicht mit der Arbeit auf, sondern bei der Abrechnung am Monatsende, nachdem ich mir durch Vergleiche und Einsparen noch etwas von meinem Gehalt gerettet habe!! Denn auch das "Nichtausgeben" gehört zum Geldverdienen, oder?

Gruss Rolf|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

[Der Markt in den USA und Japan gibt anderes Gerät und andere Preise her.
[/quote]
Hi ok1 / Hi Olaf
da kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich habe mir wie gesagt vor zwei Jahren ein Echolot Garmin 240 Blue in den USA gekauft. Habe umgerechnet 187,-Euro bezahlt, der teuerste Anbieter hier 928,-Euro und es ist das gleiche Gerät, wie hier erhältlich mit deutscher Menüführung u.s.w. Oder dieses Smart cast von "Hummingbird" (kleines Echolot für Rute oder mit Armband) kostet hier 128,-Euro, in den USA 58,- Dollar...... Sicher gibt es drüben aus Zubehör, was hier "noch" nicht erhältlich ist oder vieleicht garnicht zu erhalten ist und auch nie geben wird, weil es für den deutschen Markt einfach "zu günstig" ist, sodass das weitere Angebot drunter leiden würde. z. B. Gummitackle / Twister kostet hier bei unserem Händler ein 6cm Teil ca. 80 Cent, drüben bekomme ich eine ganze Tüte (ca. 50 Stk) für 2,50 Dollar. 
Aber generell sind die dort erhältlichen Markenprodukte (Rollen/Ruten u.s.w.) die selben, wie bei uns erhältlich.
Gruss Rolf|wavey:


----------



## ok1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aber generell sind die dort erhältlichen Markenprodukte (Rollen/Ruten u.s.w.) die selben, wie bei uns erhältlich.
> Gruss Rolf|wavey:



Nur zum Teil. Das Angebot ist dort aber deutlich breiter und es gibt etliche Sachen, die es hier nicht gibt.

Die Preisunterschiede sind heftig. Die Frage ist wer sich das Geld einsteckt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Händler nicht reich wird.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## ivo (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Zum Thema Echolot aus den USA möchte ich noch folgendes Anmerken:

Ich hatte vor Weihnachten ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter von ThinkBig. Der hat sich sehr darüber aufgeregt als ich meinte das man sowas auch aus Übersee beziehen kann. Er meinte seine Firma sei Generalimporteur und würde sich weigern  solche Geräte instand zu setzten. Ich hab  mit Ihm  ne halbe Stunde diskutiert. Er war keinen Argumenten  zugänglich. Auch das Argument das Lowrance/Daiwa usw. in der BRD Vertretungen haben, sie also den Kundendienst übernehmen müssen und es alles eine Firma ist hat nicht gezogen. Ich habs dann aufgegeben  und beziehe die Sachen trotzdem  aus Jp/USA.
Ich denke auch das über kurz oder lang die meisten Läden hier eingehen werden. Das ist bei der Preispolitik aber auch kein wunder.


----------



## Kampfknödel (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Eine Bitte an alle ambitionierten Fachhändler mit beruflichen Enthusiasmus und den Ergeiz, das erfahrene Wissen auch gepaart mit Ehrlichkeit in den Verkauf zu bringen. Okey- einen derartigen Tacklehändler zu finden ist fast so einfach wie weiße Raben zu züchten, die auch auf Wunsch rückwärts fliegen. Bitte verzeiht mir meinen Zynismus - bin halt n "aus den Bauch heraus" .
Nehmen wir mal die Arbeitsplätze die wir retten. Ein nachträgliches Sorry an alle 1 Euro Jobber, Praktikanten und Studenten und natürlich auch an die gelernten Fachhändler. Letztere werden sicherlich seltener gesät sein. Bei einer Preisspanne von fast 100 % , kaufe ich mein Tackle guten Gewissen bei den bösen Amis. Schuld daran ist selten der Tackleladeninhaber mit bebrieften Ahnungsschein - aber die Zwischenhändler.
Nennen wir das Ding mal beim Namen: GARMIN...so jedenfalls mein Objekt der Begierde. Keine großen Ansprüche...Bild in Farbe, ohne Stimme,handlich und mit Kartenplotter...damit ich wenigstens weiß, wann ich auf einen 0,1 m Unterwasserberg brettere deren Gefahrenbake schon zu Adolfs Zeiten weggegammelt ist. Der Wert: mindestens 750,-  bis 800,- Ocken(CSX mit Karte). Hey- dafür bekomm ich bei den Irakinvasoren nicht nur n GPS sondern gleich n Kartenlpotter dazu!
Nächstes Beispiel...Rollen. Nix dran...muss halt nur halten. Preisspanne 30%. Nehm ich gehuldigte Ware...liege ich bei 300 Tocken ..dagegen bei den Mac Drive Geschädigten...könnenes gern 100,- € weniger sein. 
Klar ist der Händler nicht schuld, klar gibt es weniger Garantie! Wem juckts? Glaubt Ihr im ernst dass ein Garmin die ersten 10 Tage im Jahr nicht übersteht? Eine Avet ...scheiß die Wand an....geht nach 9 Tagen i. A.? 
Sicherlich leiden die Händler aber das ist fremdes Elend. Das ist kein Geiz sondern ein gesundes Gefühl für ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Übrigens: Noch vor Kurzem konnten Viele mir der geringeren Garantiezeit auch gut leben. Und wenn sich die Nachfrage nicht ändert - bleibt der Preis eben hoch. Und wer ist Schuld? Icht nicht!

Mein Fazit: Wenn es sich für mich lohnt, kauf ich dort wo ich das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vorherrscht. Und ich wette meinen A...sch gegen n Seeteufelmaul...viele von den Arbeistplatzverfechtern handeln genau so im eigenen Kalkül. Nur ist halt ne Bestellung über einen Amiangeltackelladen etwas komplizierter als n Schwarzabeiter der einen die Wohnung malert.
Think about it  ;-)


----------



## Ollek (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



ivo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Echolot aus den USA möchte ich noch folgendes Anmerken:
> 
> Ich hatte vor Weihnachten ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter von ThinkBig. Der hat sich sehr darüber aufgeregt als ich meinte das man sowas auch aus Übersee beziehen kann. Er meinte seine Firma sei Generalimporteur und würde sich weigern  solche Geräte instand zu setzten. Ich hab  mit Ihm  ne halbe Stunde diskutiert. Er war keinen Argumenten  zugänglich.



:m Warscheinlich genau den selben Herrn habe ich auch gesprochen, als ich ihn fragte ob das GPS Lowrance H2O mehrsprachig ist da ich zum selben Zeitpunkt  vor hatte dieses Gerät aus Frankreich von einem Ebay Handler zu kaufen.

Das sagte ich ihm natürlich nicht da ich sonnst warscheinlich keine vernünftige Antwort erhielt.

Die Frage die ich und einige Bekannte von mir stellen sind die Generalimorteure sprich die "Monopoleinkäufer" für Spezialgeräte die faulen Eier?

Wie kann der Typ in Frankreich (_in UK ist auch einer der die Dinger für "Lau" verkauft)_ das H20 für 99 Euro verkaufen und hier für ab 249 Euro?

Der Franzmann hat nicht nur eins verkauft sondern so ca 20 und hat öfters immer noch welche im Angebot. 

Es hat ganze 3 Tage gedauert bis es hier war und er versprach mir vollen Service wenn was kaputt gehen sollte (Rechnung etc liegt bei)

|kopfkrat Hmm Frankreich ist doch auch EU, ein sehr viel grösserer Absatzmarkt gegen Deutschland ist es wohl auch nich als das sich die Unterschiede dadurch erklären...

Es ist eben gute alte Abzocke... Ich mache die Endverkäufer sprich Händler gar nicht mal dafür verantwortlich.

Man muss sich halt umsehen und vergleichen und das kann man ja jetzt in sofern... lasst sie alle |bla:

PS: sicherlich waren die 99 Euro des FranzHändlers auch schon Dicount und das Gerät wird dort warscheinlich auch normal teurer sein...


----------



## midradt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Sehr schöner Thread, Kompliment an alle Schreiber! Ich beziehe nach anfänglichen Bedenken jetzt auch regelmäßig Angelgerät aus den USA, hauptsächlich Schnur und Gummies. Dank ebay und Zahlung per Paypal ist das ja auch alles sehr einfach geworden. Und gerade bei diesen beiden Artikelsorten gehts bei mir nur noch über den Preis. Eine 270m Spule Power Pro kostet mich inkl. allem um die 17 Eur. Mein Händler will 14 Eur, aber für 100m, von mir haben. Bei den Gummies ist es ähnlich, 30% Ersparnis sind da ohne Weiteres drin. Da fragt man sich doch wer da alles noch mitverdient? 

Bei teureren Anschaffungen scheint sich meine Scheu vor Auslandsbestellungen auch zu legen. Zu groß ist noch immer der Ärger über eine 180 Eur teure 4000er Twin Power, die ich vor 1,5 Jahren hier vor Ort gekauft habe. Das Kurbelspiel der Steckkurbel geht mir zunehmend auf den Nerv, dazu angeblich normale Betriebsgeräusche vom Rotor und Getriebe, an denen sich auch durch ein 2maliges Einschicken zu Shimano nichts geändert hat. Da hat mir der Kundenservice beim Händler vor Ort auch nichts gebracht. Dagegen ist die aus Japan georderte 4000er Twin Power MG ein Traum. Läuft allerbest und hat mich "nur" 200 Eur gekostet. Vieleicht auch nur ne Glücksgriff, bereut hab ichs jedoch nicht.

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist bei meinen Auslandsordern ist die Schnelligkeit mit der die Sachen aus Übersee verschickt werden. Keine Sendung war länger als eine Woche unterwegs. Meist hab ich die Ware 4 Tage nach Bezahlung bei mir. Was auch sehr nett ist die Art und Weise mit der Bestellungen getätigt werde. Trotz meines holprigen Englisches wurden Fragen immer zügig und nett beantwortet.

Ich werde auch weiterhin im Ausland bestellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



midradt schrieb:


> Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist bei meinen Auslandsordern ist die Schnelligkeit mit der die Sachen aus Übersee verschickt werden. Keine Sendung war länger als eine Woche unterwegs. Meist hab ich die Ware 4 Tage nach Bezahlung bei mir. Was auch sehr nett ist die Art und Weise mit der Bestellungen getätigt werde. Trotz meines holprigen Englisches wurden Fragen immer zügig und nett beantwortet.
> 
> Ich werde auch weiterhin im Ausland bestellen.



Genau die selben Erfahrungen habe ich bei meinen Bestellungen in Übersee auch gemacht. Und genau wie Du und viele andere hier werde auch ich weiter dort bestellen.


----------



## xonnel (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Das mit dem guten und schnellen Service im Ausland, insbesondere in den USA habe ich auch schon festgestellt.
Versand am selben Tag der Paypal Zahlung ist dort Standard, Trackingnummern werden sofort per Mail weitergeleitet etc.

So manch (ich sage bewusst so manch) ein deutscher Shop kann sich hier mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Tooommy (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht!  Super schneller Versand und Lieferung. Gut Verpackt!

Ich würde immer wieder den Weg gehen, wenn der Preis stimmt,da gibt es keinen zwei Meinungen.

Ein Hoch auf das Internet und ebay usw.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6:vik::m


----------



## pjfighter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

hallo,kann mir mal eben einer der -usa profis" sagen was nun def. an extra kosten dazukommt bei einem warenwert von 1000 dollar. 
paket soll nach dem kauf  von bekannten aus den usa nach deutschland geschickt werden.

gruss


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hallo!

Rechne mal mit der Größenordnung von 23% für Einfuhrsteuer und Zoll.

Klaus


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

mal zum thema garantie
viele verwechseln nämlich die hier geltende gewährleistung(2 jahre) mit der garantie.
bei der gewährleistung habe ich als kunde nach einem halben jahr die a....karte,denn dann muß ich beweisen,das der mangel von anfang an bestand und wer kann das schon.
die garantie wird vom hersteller gegeben auf seine produkte ob da die zeitspannen große unterschiede von dt zu usa usw. aufweisen weiß ich nicht.
also nicht garantie mit gewährleistung verwechseln.

gruß antonio


----------



## pjfighter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

ok,danke.

gruss


----------



## tidecutter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



pjfighter schrieb:


> hallo,kann mir mal eben einer der -usa profis" sagen was nun def. an extra kosten dazukommt bei einem warenwert von 1000 dollar.
> paket soll nach dem kauf  von bekannten aus den usa nach deutschland geschickt werden.
> 
> gruss



normalerweise kommt garnichts dazu! ich würde aber zur sicherheit mehrere lieferungen draus machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



tidecutter schrieb:


> normalerweise kommt garnichts dazu! ich würde aber zur sicherheit mehrere lieferungen draus machen.



Wenn Du dich da mal nicht täuschst. Denn auch für Geschenke, gilt eine Obergrenze beim Warenwert. Und wenn diese überschritten wird sind Mwst. und Zoll sowie Bearbeitungsgebühr fällig. 
Wenn es natürlich ohne Kontrolle durch den Zoll geht...um so besser:q...bloß sollte man sich NIE darauf verlassen.


----------



## tidecutter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

deshalb würde ich ja mehrere lieferungen draus machen, wenn es geht. dann müßte das klappen. eine lieferung mit solch hohem warenwert würde ich nicht senden, wegen des verlustrisikos es sei denn, der artikel ist so teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Es kommt auf den Warenwert des einzelnen Artikels an.
Für Postsendungen von Privat nach Privat ist die Obergrenze 45,-€ Warenwert. Bei kommerziellen Warensendungen, also auch Bestellungen bei Online-Shops, liegt die Obergrenze bei 22,-€. 
Bei 1000USD sind das schon eine ganze Menge Pakete um den Zoll zu umgehen. und ob sich das dann noch lohnt.|kopfkrat

Weitere Infos gibt es hier


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Tidecutter
Irgendwas zollfrei durchzukriegen, halte ich für ganz schwierig.
Ich musste zumindest bisher immer alle Sendungen verzollen.
Ist mir auch lieber so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Do-it Jigkopf Gussform für 20$ ist doch geil! 
Schützt mal nicht so die hier ansässigen Einzelhändler. 
Mehrere hundert Prozent Gewinn zum EK sind möglich. 
Dort alles schon live in Katalogen und auf Bildschirmen gesehen. 
Dann wurde aber klammheimlich schnell weggeschwenkt oder der Händler Katalog ist "versehentlich" runtergefallen. 
Adlerauge sei wach! :q #h


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin Ernst!

Ich bin auch froh, daß ich einen deutschen Händler so gut kenne das er mich mal in seine Listen luschern lässt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## tidecutter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tidecutter
> Irgendwas zollfrei durchzukriegen, halte ich für ganz schwierig.
> Ich musste zumindest bisher immer alle Sendungen verzollen.
> Ist mir auch lieber so.
> ...



man muß aber schon den fall des einkaufens dort und die zusendung von bekannten unterscheiden. das gibts doch unterschiede.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin!

Klar! Sobald das Zeug benutzt bzw. gebraucht aussieht, sieht das anders aus.
Der Versand mit einer privaten Adresse als Absender ist sicher auch unauffäliger.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Kampfknödel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Die Verkäufer schreiben einem i.d R. an, ob es als Geschenk deklariert werden soll. 
Ich bin der Meinung: Ehrlich währt am längsten - wenn dann nämlich der Zoll den Betrug bemerkt, wird es sicherlich heftig. 
Im meinem Fall beträgt die Ersparnis für eine Avet JX Zweigang, eine Tica Taurus 5000 und eine Tica Taurus 3000 insgesamt ca 350 € zum Vergleich günstiger hiesiger Händler. Da muss man nicht noch den Staat be*******n (auch wenn er es verdient hätte).

In diesem Sinne...immer schön ehrich bleiben!

cul


----------



## GiantKiller (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung: Ehrlich währt am längsten - wenn dann nämlich der Zoll den Betrug bemerkt, wird es sicherlich heftig.



Beim Zoll ist das alltäglich, belangen können die den Empfänger nicht, da dieser es nicht draufgeschrieben hat und den Absender können sie auch kaum belangen, da dieser im Ausland ist. 'Heftig'er als normale Zoll plus Mehrwertsteuer kann man da nicht bekommen. Also wenn die es abfangen kommen etwa 23 % auf den Gesamtpreis (Kaufpreis plus Versand).


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Klar kann es dann "heftig" werden... Dies ist dann ein Fal von Steuerhinterziehung. Wenn der Kram nicht verzollt wurde muss man die Ware selbst verzollen - sowas ist in irgendwelchen § vom Zoll versteckt.


----------



## GiantKiller (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Klar kann es dann "heftig" werden... Dies ist dann ein Fal von Steuerhinterziehung. Wenn der Kram nicht verzollt wurde muss man die Ware selbst verzollen - sowas ist in irgendwelchen § vom Zoll versteckt.



Wie kannst Du soetwas behaupten wenn Du nichtmal die betreffenden Paragraphen nennen kannst.
Steuerhinterziehung wäre es wenn Du Dir selbst zB aus dem Urlaub ein falsch deklariertes Paket schickst, aber für die falsche Wertdeklaration des Absenders kann man nicht belangt werden!


----------



## fishingf (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Also mal Butter bei de Fisch, ich habe im Dezember mir in USA folgende Artikel bestellt.

Penn Slammer 560
Penn Special Senator 113H

Kosten gesamt:

Slammer = 139,99 $
Senator =  98,99  $
Versand  = 55,00  $
Gesamt = 293,98 $  bei einem Kurs von 1 € = 1,44 $ (Paypal)ergeben sich 204,15 € + 38,79 € Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + 7 € Zoll.

Gesamtkosten *249,94 €*

Jetzt kann gerne jeder selber nachschauen was die Rollen in Deutschland kosten würden. Bei verschiedenen Shops im Web werdet Ihr dort folgende Preise finden:

Penn Slammer 560       = 169 €
Special Senator 113H   = 189 €

wer nachrechnet, wird feststellen das, dass über 100 Euronen Differenz sind!!!!!!!!#d Ich kann und *will *mir diese Mehrkosten für mein Hobby nicht mehr leisten.

Ich kaufe auch gerne bei meinem Händler ein, der sehr kompetent ist und gebe da über das Jahr hinweg richtig Geld aus (behauptet zumindest meine Frau). Aber eben nur noch so genannte Verbrauchsmaterialien und vielleicht ab und zu eine Rute. Aber Rollen grundsätzlich im Ausland. 

Die Abwicklung war absolut unkompliziert und der Versand dauerte ganze 4 Tage inklusive Zollabwicklung.

Grüße 

fishingf


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@GiantKiller

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/e0_zollschuld/index.html

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/e0_zollschuld/d0_nacherhebung/index.html

Bitteschön. Man weiß was man dafür gezahlt hat und wenn das ganze so durchgeht (z.B. weil Geschenk), dann MUSS man es nachverzollen lassen. Das steht da...


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> @GiantKiller
> 
> http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/e0_zollschuld/index.html
> 
> ...


Ich will echt nicht mehr dazu sagen, aber hast du dir die Vorschriften überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
Es bleibt aber dabei: Der Empfänger kann nicht wg. einer Falschdeklaration des Absenders belangt werden.
Eine Nachverzollung nimmt man im Übrigen nicht selbst vor sondern der Zoll.
Und dann wird es eben nicht 'heftig' wie du behauptest.


----------



## Teibei (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hi!

Also den Erfahrungen der Forumusern zufolge ist es immer günstiger die Rollen in Japan zu bestellen.

Jetzt möchte ich mir die Shimano Twin Power 4000 FB bei http://www.bass.jp bestellen und sehe, dass die Rolle 196,23€ inklusive Versand kostet. Rechne ich hierzu noch ca. 23% Zoll, komme ich auf 241,36€ 

Hier in DE kostet die Rolle um die 200€. Einziger, aber vielleicht doch sehr entscheidender Unterschied ist, dass die Kurbel bei dem Japanischen Modell geschraubt wird und Spiel so umgangen wird.

Ist es das wert?


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin!

Für alle die mal durchrechnen wollen ob es sich lohnt oder nicht hab ich vor einiger Zeit
mal eine Tabelle erstellt. Alle Eingabefelder sind beschriftet und selbsterklärend.
Sollten trotzdem Fragen sein immer her damit 

http://freenet-homepage.de/Muffi25/USAKalkulation.zip


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Über Arbeitsplätze lässt sich immer diskutieren, meist sind das aber Alibi-Argumente, die genutzt werden, um das "Abzocken" in Deutschland zu verschleiern. Habe auch schon aus den USA eine Penn Spinfisher 550 importiert. Versanddauer 1 Woche, Bezahlung per Paypal, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Endpreis der Rolle 81 Euro (Kaufpreis und Versand) + 25 Euro (Zoll Steuern und Gebühren) macht 106 Euro. Gespart zum Durchschnittspreis etwa 40 Euro. Hätte die Rolle im Neuzustand allerdings bei Ebay über einen Händler in Österreich für 85 Euro ( + 10 Euro Versand) ersteigern können: also 11 Euro Verlust. Erkenntnis bei dieser USA Aktion: Die Händlerpreis in Deutschland sind absolut gerechtfertigt, denn irgendwovon muss der Handel ja auch leben.
Apropos Österreich/Schweiz: Bei einigen Artikeln der absolute Geheimtipp( Normalpreise ,keine Sonderlisten): Habe eine DAM Super Natural Carp 3 lbs dort für 59,99 Euro (69,99 minus 10 Euro Gutschein für Neukunden) gekauft (Porto 6,90 Euro, da nehmen deutsche Händler mitunter mehr). Versucht einmal diesen Preis bei einem deutschen Händler zu bekommen. Hier werden Beträge bis locker 109 Euro ( + Versandkosten) verlangt. Hier verlangt der Händler mehr als DAM im Katalog als UVP angibt.Anderes Beispiel : bei einem Schweizer Händler : DAM Effzett 440 RD für 49,90.Wichtig für die Schweiz (bei diesem Händler gegeben): Der Händler sollte von Deutschland aus versenden wegen des Zolls. Auch für diese Rolle wird im deutschen Versandhandel deutlich mehr verlangt. Hier wird vermutlich abgezockt bei Produkten einer in Deutschland ansässigen Firma.

*Wer ein Vogel ist, sollte fliegen, wer einen hat, sollte es lieber sein lassen.*
(isländische Weisheit)


----------



## schroe (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



> Jetzt möchte ich mir die Shimano Twin Power 4000 FB bei http://www.bass.jp bestellen und sehe, dass die Rolle 196,23€ inklusive Versand kostet. Rechne ich hierzu noch ca. 23% Zoll, komme ich auf 241,36€



@Thorsten G.

Ich finde dort keine Twinpower 4000 FB.
Die TwinPowers sehen auf der Seite irgendwie komplett anders aus als die FB. Täuscht das?


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Aus den Tiefen des Boards und alles ist so wahr...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



fishingf schrieb:


> Penn Slammer 560       = 169 €
> Special Senator 113H   = 189 €



Bisher gab es noch jedes Jahr 2-3 Aktionen, bei denen es die Senator zu Preisen <=100€ zu kaufen gab. Daher lohnt sich hier die Bestellung nur, wenn man keine Zeit zum abwarten hat#h


----------



## Kampfknödel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

die Antwort auf die Frage, warum manche Rollen in Übersee viel günstiger zu haben sind liegt auf der Hand:
Es ist der Importeur der seinen Reibach hier in Germany macht. Wenn der nicht wäre, wären Preisunterschiede anderer Hersteller bestimmt auch nur marginal.
Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

cul

KK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Kaufen denn schon so viele Leute in Amerika und Japn ein, dass unsere Einzahlhandels Arbeitsplätze in Angleläden gefährdet sind???


im prinzip ja.ich höre das immer wieder, weil wenn es reklamationen gibt; regen sich die leute dann sehr auf das es so lange dauert oder der aufwand sich nicht lohnt und kein fachgeschäft in D es reparieren will.ich bin ja nicht schadenfroh:ich bring ja mein BMW.....auch nicht zu skoda.(war nur ein beispiel)zur reparatur


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> die Antwort auf die Frage, warum manche Rollen in Übersee viel günstiger zu haben sind liegt auf der Hand:
> Es ist der Importeur der seinen Reibach hier in Germany macht. Wenn der nicht wäre, wären Preisunterschiede anderer Hersteller bestimmt auch nur marginal.
> Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
> 
> ...


und warum wirst du kein IMPORTEUR?? wenn man doch damit ein reibach macht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

den hätte....Zitat:
Zitat von *Torsk_NI* 

 
_Moin!_

_Warum kostet dann bei Moritz Nord Artikel A 2,50 _
_und bei Laden XY der Artikel A 5,00 ?_

_Bin zwar nur ein einfacher GroßundAußenhandelskaufmann_
_aber Händler XY scheint da irgendwas falsch zu machen._

_Mein Azubi würde jetzt sagen, _
_"weil es genug Deppen gibt die 5,00 bei XY bezahlen."_
_Und der Junge hat so recht :q_
_Siehe zum Beispiel mal die Preisentwicklung bei _
_Jigköpfen in Hamburg  _

_Ich war mal dabei wo ein Laden neu bestückt wurde,_
_(von Dega auf Jezi) dabei ist mir mal der EK Katalog in die_
_Hände gefallen. Was da so für Preise drin standen gerade _
_z.B. bei Pilkern und Kustködern ich hätte :v können._

_Klar eine VK Kalkulation endet irgendwo bei 40-50% Aufschlag_
_aber da waren Unterschiede, da kannste nochmal ne Null _
_hinten dran hängen...._

_Schönes Wochenende!_

_Kai_

den katalog hätte ich auch gerne
__________________
#6 DER,DER MIT DEN MEERFORELLEN TANZT:g
........MAN SIEHT SICH AUF DER OSTSEE.........
...................GRÜßE AUS BERLIN...................


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ich hab schon öfter solche Kataloge gesehen.
Ist so wie überall.
Die Artikel auf denen das Augenmerk liegt, wie z. Bsp. Ruten und Rollen sind normal kalkuliert. Nebenartikel die nicht so im Focus stehen sind sehr hoch kalkuliert.
Also nix was nen Kaufmann schocken könnte.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



esox02 schrieb:


> im prinzip ja.ich höre das immer wieder, weil wenn es reklamationen gibt; regen sich die leute dann sehr auf das es so lange dauert oder der aufwand sich nicht lohnt und kein fachgeschäft in D es reparieren will.ich bin ja nicht schadenfroh:ich bring ja mein BMW.....auch nicht zu skoda.(war nur ein beispiel)zur reparatur


 
naja...
seh ich anders, erstens wenn es sich nicht lohnt, dann war das teil so günstig, dass man für das Geld welches man hier bezahlt annähernd 2 bekommt.
Was die Reklamationen betrifft...
schick mal ne Rolle bei Schimano, ne Rute bei Balzer, ne Ashura bei Illex usw (nur mal als Bsp. erwähnt ein) ich rede hier von den BRD, du wirst dich wundern wie lange das dauert, da ist die Saison rum und du hast das Teil immer noch nicht, das geht in Japan z.b. erstens schneller und zweitens kulanter, meist ist es so dass da gar nix repariert wird, sondern oft ein neues Teil kommt.
Ferner und das jetzt allgemein, man muss und sollte schon drauf achten was man in Übersee auft. Nicht alles ist so günstig dass sich ein Überseekauf lohnt. (Bsp. Brazinho) viele vergessen den Zoll und die MWST mitzurechenen oder hoffen einfach dass es durchgeht. Wenn ich aber mal von Ködern ausgehe und da von Lake Fork Tackle den live Magic nehme, der kostet bei uns hier in BRD 4 Stck 10,95€ zuzügl (je nach Menge) Versandkosten, in USA 5,99Dollar (rechnets euch selbst um) die versandkosten unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich hinzu dann noch Zoll usw (wenn überhaupt) nun dann rechnet es sich wiederum oder nicht???
wie gesagt, nicht alles auf Teufel komm raus in Übersee bestellen sondern duchaus mal vergleichen...wegen 29€ mehr die ich bei uns hinlege wenn ich ne Stella oder ne Brazinho kaufe, das rechnet sich wirklich nicht, wenn ich aber anfänglich ne Exist für 790€ bei uns zahlen musste und eine für alles in allem 380€ (incl. Zoll mWST)in Japan bekommen habe dann rechnet es sich wieder.
letztendlich ist es so, dass man in Übersee wesentlich mehr Auswahl und in der Regel auch die besser verarbeitenden Modelle hat.


----------



## Teibei (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@ Shoe

Also ich gehe einfach mal davon aus. dass es sich bei den Shimanos auf  http://www.bass.jp um die aktuellen handelt. Klickt man die 4000er TP an, so erscheint komischerweise ein Bild von der TP 3000C. Ich denke, dass die sich einfach bei den Fotos vertan haben, denn es wurden meines Wissens nach keine anderen TP gebaut. 

Aber wie kommt es, dass gerade die Twin Powers nicht billiger sind, wenn ich sie in Japan bestelle?!?!?

Greetz


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Weil die Jap. Twinpower wesentlich besser sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> @ Shoe
> 
> Also ich gehe einfach mal davon aus. dass es sich bei den Shimanos auf  http://www.bass.jp um die aktuellen handelt. Klickt man die 4000er TP an, so erscheint komischerweise ein Bild von der TP 3000C. Ich denke, dass die sich einfach bei den Fotos vertan haben, denn es wurden meines Wissens nach keine anderen TP gebaut.
> 
> ...



Wie Pauly schon schrieb. 

Die japanische TwinPower ist älter als unsere FB, ich glaub die japanische ist aus '05. 
Dennoch hat die japanische (egal welche Größe) eine Schraubkurbel und ist vom Aufbau her etwas anders.



Es gibt viele verschiedene TwinPower. 
TwinPower F
TwinPower FA
TwinPower FB
TwinPower MGS
TwinPower XT-RA
TwinPower XT-RB
TwinPower
TwinPower Mg
TwinPower HG 
TwinPower PG

Gibt's da noch mehr?

Die letzteren vier sind Japanmodelle.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Chrizzi
Hast Du alle Japan-Shops auswendig gelernt.
Respekt!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Hast Du alle Japan-Shops auswendig gelernt.
> Respekt!
> 
> ...



Nö hab ich nicht... 

Musste aber nach den Heckbremsen gucken und nach der (hierigen) MGS. 

Die 4 Japanmodelle (keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt's da ja auch mehrere) weiß man halt .

Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass du im Post davor Recht hast #6.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Die Euro Twinpower ist ne Blechbüchse im Verhältnis zur Jap. TP.


----------



## Teibei (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Danke euch! #6

Welche Twin Power ist den am empfehlenswertesten?? Ihr habt doch sicher schon einige "durch"?!?!

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch vor in nächster Zeit dort zu bestellen? Ich denke für eine Bestellung braucht man eine Kreditkarte oder? Selbige habe ich jedoch (noch) nicht und fände es super wenn man eventuell zusammen bestellen könnte?!? 

Gruß


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Die normale TwinPower aus Japan. Wenn's etwas robuster sein soll die TwinPower PG (auch Japan). 

Du brauchst PayPal. Damit geht das super einfach und auch sehr schnell. 

Als Shop kann ich www.bass.jp empfehlen, wenige Sachen kann man einfach per eMail bestellen (z.B. eine einzelne Rolle).


----------



## Teibei (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Danke!!

Worin liegen denn genau die Unterschiede zwischen 

- Twin Power
- Twin Power HG
- Twin Power PG
- Twin Power MG

Also 1. ist standart und 4. extra leicht denke ich mal. Aber HG und PG? 

Brauche ich bei Paypal denn keine Kreditkarte?

Greetz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> Brauche ich bei Paypal denn keine Kreditkarte?
> 
> Greetz



Nein, nicht zwingend. Du kannst die Zahlungsart bei PayPal wählen, entweder Kreditkarte oder per Lastschrift von deinem Girokonto oder aber Du Überweist von deinem Girokonto Geld auf dein PayPal-Konto und von dort an den Verkäufer.


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ich weiß nicht was die große Diskusion soll. Bei uns geht doch jeder zum Discounter.Und wenn ich etwas billiger kriegen kann was es bei uns nur bei irgendwelchen Spezies gibt, dann muß man zuschlagen.

-------------------------------------------------------------#:
_Jeder Tag ist Angeltag ,aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag_


----------



## Hooked (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Thorsten
HG = HyperGear ; PG = PowerGear, meine ich. Irgendwie sowas auf jeden Fall. HG = schnelle Übersetzung un PG =  langsamere (dafür aber kraftvollere) Übersetzung.


----------



## fishingf (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Bisher gab es noch jedes Jahr 2-3 Aktionen, bei denen es die Senator zu Preisen <=100€ zu kaufen gab. Daher lohnt sich hier die Bestellung nur, wenn man keine Zeit zum abwarten hat#h


 
Hallo Noob-Flyer,

Hmmm...... |kopfkrat ich gehe davon aus das Dir der Unterschied zwischen einer Senator 113 und einer Special Senator 113H bekannt ist#h. Sollte ich wirklich diese Aktionen übersehen haben, gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, eine Special 113H für 100 € sofort kaufen!!!!! #6
Allerdings sollten wir dann schon einmal kurz darüber nachdenken, weshalb auf einmal 89% Nachlass gewährt werden.
Übrigens, die Senator 113 wird über den Teich für 79,99 $ angeboten in Deutschland für 129 €. Einfach mal nachrechnen.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, jeder sollte seine eigene Kaufentscheidung tätigen, denn keine Handlung ohne Motiv|wavey:

Grüße
fishingf


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hammerpreis für ne Ersatzspule. |uhoh:


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



fishingf schrieb:


> Hallo Noob-Flyer,
> 
> Hmmm...... |kopfkrat ich gehe davon aus das Dir der Unterschied zwischen einer Senator 113 und einer Special Senator 113H bekannt ist#h. Sollte ich wirklich diese Aktionen übersehen haben, gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, eine Special 113H für 100 € sofort kaufen!!!!! #6



Natürlich




fishingf schrieb:


> Allerdings sollten wir dann schon einmal kurz darüber nachdenken, weshalb auf einmal 89% Nachlass gewährt werden.
> Übrigens, die Senator 113 wird über den Teich für 79,99 $ angeboten in Deutschland für 129 €. Einfach mal nachrechnen.



Wohl war.
Letztendlich ist es aber auch wurscht, da man die Garantie zu 99% eh vergessen kann. Wann geht schonmal die Rolle in den ersten 4-6 Wochen kaputt? Öfter wird die von uns Touris in den ersten 2 Jahren ja kaum genutzt....


----------



## fishingf (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#6 genau so ist das.|good:

Grüße

fishingf


----------



## Teibei (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Noch ne kleine Frage....


heißt "Made in Japan", (das bei manchen Shimanos auf dem Rollenfuß steht), immer, dass die Kurbel ein Schraubgewinde und keine Vierkantkurbel hat?


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

NÖ bei meiner Stradic steht auch made in Japan und sie hat eine Vierkantkurbel.


----------



## Teibei (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ok Danke!!

Ich überleg jetzt aus Japan eine Twin Power oder Biomaster zu bestellen. Am liebsten wäre mir ein aktuelles TwinPower Model aus Japan, leider gibt es jedoch immer noch nur das 2005er Model. Aber dieses scheint ja immer noch besser als die aktuellen Europa-Shimanos wie z.B. die TP FB zu sein!??!
Hat mit der Biomaster schon jemand Erfahrung??

Danke euch, Thorsten


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ein aktuelles TwinPower Model aus Japan, leider gibt es jedoch immer noch nur das 2005er Model. Aber dieses scheint ja immer noch besser als die aktuellen Europa-Shimanos wie z.B. die TP FB zu sein!??!



Ich hab die normale TwinPower C3000, das Teil ist Top. Auch wenn es ein 2/3 Jahre altes Modell ist. Besser als die TP FB. 

Leider wird die Rolle nicht mit einer Ersatzspule geliefert. Das ist aber da drüben so üblich.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Wenn Du noch ein bischen warten kannst, kann ich bald was über die Biomaster sagen.


----------



## Teibei (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ja das wäre natürlich super, wenn du mir mal berichten könntest wie die Biomaster sich im Praxistest schlägt.

Habe gerade mal die TP mit der PG und der HG verglichen. Kann es sein, dass die HG und PG ein anderes, schöneres Design haben? Oder haben die nur "falsche" Bilder reingestellt? Un warum sind die beiden mit 375gr und 390gr schwerer als die normale TP mit 325gr?

Ich finde die PG ziemlich geil, aber ist halt ein gutes Stück schwerer |kopfkrat


----------



## Huchenfreak (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Die PG ist einfach saugeil! Die hat sich in diesem Winter bei mir voll bewährt- gibts übrigens auch mit dem großen Kurbelknopf der Stella ist sehr angenehm zu fischen


----------



## camilos (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



> Hat mit der Biomaster schon jemand Erfahrung


 
Hi, Biomaster bietet ein geniales Presi-Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich fische das Teil seit etwa 8 Monaten. Einfach sehr gut, alles läuft weich und wunderschön, die Qualität spürt man förmlich, wenn man die Rolle fischt. Ich kann eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich mit der Rolle rundum 100% zufrieden bin.

Empfehlung: kaufen!

Grüße


----------



## sl5000 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Weil die Jap. Twinpower wesentlich besser sind.


 

 hallo pike....

das ist doch schön zuhören das die TW von hier nicht zu sein soll super ich habe mir vorkurzen eine gekauft eine 2500FB.

kann aber noch nix sagen wie sie ist weil ich noch nicht mit ihr am wasser war.....

gruss piet ;+


----------



## sl5000 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch ein bischen warten kannst, kann ich bald was über die Biomaster sagen.


 

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pike..............


da freue ich mich für dich und ich hoffe das die rolle super ist.

ich war auch auf die seite bass.jp nicht schlecht da die Fireblood haben die nicht was sie haben ist die Shimano Sephia in 2500 und in 4000 nicht zu bekommen.

gruss piet :m


----------



## sl5000 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hallo camilos....

das ist doch schön zuhören von deine biomaster und wo hast du sie gekauft !!!!!!.

gruss piet :m


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



sl5000 schrieb:


> hallo pike....
> 
> das ist doch schön zuhören das die TW von hier nicht zu sein soll super ich habe mir vorkurzen eine gekauft eine 2500FB.
> 
> ...


 

naja...da biste aber selbst Schuld diese Info wird hier im Board schon seit über einem jahr (im Prinzip seit erscheinen der TP) "breitgetreten"


----------



## sl5000 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hallo rainer 1962.

ja wenn das so ist und das schon seit ein jahr mein gott aber auch, naja dann sollte ich sie vielleicht verkaufen aber leider kann ich noch nix sagen zu die TP erstmal abwarten bis ich mit ihr am wasser war .

aber was genau soll den sein mit die TP wenn ich sie so sehe macht sie ein guten eindruck!!!!!!!!!!!

gruss piet


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

schau dir mal die Kurbel und das Spiel der Kurbel an...


----------



## sl5000 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch ein bischen warten kannst, kann ich bald was über die Biomaster sagen.


 

hallo Pikepauly

ich habe es ja schon gesagt das es mich freut wann bekommst du sie den die biomaster, ja und ich mit meine TW ist nicht so doll naja ich werde sehen #6

gruss piet #6


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



sl5000 schrieb:


> hallo Pikepauly
> 
> ich habe es ja schon gesagt das es mich freut wann bekommst du sie den die biomaster, ja und ich mit meine TW ist nicht so doll naja ich werde sehen #6
> 
> gruss piet #6


 

TW???? ist mir jetzt schon zweimal aufgefallen, nehme an du meinst die TP also die Twin Power???


----------



## sl5000 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> TW???? ist mir jetzt schon zweimal aufgefallen, nehme an du meinst die TP also die Twin Power???


 

Ja die meine ich genau die ich hatte sie in die hände aber so viel spiel habe ich da nicht .

gruss pit |rolleyes


----------



## sl5000 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> TW???? ist mir jetzt schon zweimal aufgefallen, nehme an du meinst die TP also die Twin Power???


 


Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hammerpreis für ne Ersatzspule. |uhoh:


 

Hallo Zanderfänger...

da stimme ich dir zu gute preise ich habe mir eine Fireblood 2500FA gekauft bei Jeff und ich freue mich schon wenn sie da ist ich hoffe nur das ist ein super teil vom hörenher soll sie gut sein.

gruss pit |rolleyes


----------



## Teibei (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Kann man bei dem Reelseller bei ebay, der echt top preise hat, auch in € bezahlen oder wie läuft das? Rechne ich den $ Betrag einfach in Euro um und überwesie dann den Euro-Btrag über Paypal?? 

Es haben ja schon einige dort bestellt, oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Alles PayPal


----------



## Ranger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal bei yastrading.com bestellt? Wie hich sind die Versandkosten bei einer Rolle und Lieferung nach Deutschland?


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Die versenden mit EMS. Das ist nicht so teuer, bei bass.jp (versenden ebenfalls mit EMS) kostet das 1500-2000 JPY, also 10-13€ oder so.


----------



## sl5000 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Reelseller bei ebay, der echt top preise hat, auch in € bezahlen oder wie läuft das? Rechne ich den $ Betrag einfach in Euro um und überwesie dann den Euro-Btrag über Paypal??
> 
> Es haben ja schon einige dort bestellt, oder?


 
Hallo Thorsten

ja ich habe da gekauft alles über paypal ist ganz einfach

die sagen dir sofort alles in euro was du überweisen muss.

ich warte auf meine Fireblood 2500FA ich denke das sie ende.

januar da ist, du bekommst von dem reels seller eine post nr.

dann kannst du sehen wo deine ware ist.

gruss pit #h


----------



## bolli (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Thorsten G. schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal die TP mit der PG und der HG verglichen. Kann es sein, dass die HG und PG ein anderes, schöneres Design haben? Oder haben die nur "falsche" Bilder reingestellt? Un warum sind die beiden mit 375gr und 390gr schwerer als die normale TP mit 325gr?
> 
> Ich finde die PG ziemlich geil, aber ist halt ein gutes Stück schwerer |kopfkrat



Der Inhalt wird nicht edler wenn man ihn neu bzw. anders verpackt! 

Ich sehe es so, dass
die TP HG und PG modifizierte TP FA sind -oder umgekehrt-  
je nachdem was zuerst da war, die Henne oder das Ei . 
Daher auch das vergleichbare Gewicht. 
Die HG entspricht vom Getriebe der TP FA, die PG hat halt die
niedrigere Übersetzung. 

Steinigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege...|uhoh:

Nicht falsch verstehen, die TP FA ist eine super Rolle, nur etwas schwer.|rolleyes


----------



## Teibei (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Thx #6

@ Pikepauly

Hast du mitlerweile die Biomaster? Erzähl mal was von dem guten Stück. Ist die eigentlich mit Schraubkurbel oder Vierkant?

Greetz


----------



## Hechtchris (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Gibts gute Amerikanische Angelshops wo man auch per Überweisung zahlen kann ?

Und wieviel Zoll kommt meinetwegen auf eine Daiwa Zillion die 250 $ kostet Im Amiland ?

(Tacklewarehouse)


----------



## Wollebre (6. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

ich habe das Gefühl, dass beim derzeitigen USD Kurs die Einzelhändler darunter leiden, dass die Generalimporteure den Kursvorteil nicht an die Einzelhändler weitergeben und diese somit gar nicht günstiger verkaufen können. Einige gemachte Vorwürfe gehen bestimmt in die falsche Richtung.
Warum soll ich hier z.B. für eine Penn Senator 9/0 um die ca. EUR 230.00 zahlen, wenn die Rolle beim Händler in den USA für USD 139,90 = EUR  92,00 zu haben ist? (Darauf kommen dann 3.5 Prozent Zoll und 19 Prozent Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) Der dortige Händler hat bestimmt noch ca. 30 Prozent Marge in dem Preis. Dann hat man in etwa eine Idee, was die Rolle ab Hersteller kostet. Die Ausrede der hohen Transportkosten gelten nur bedingt. Im Speditionsmarkt herrscht knallharter Wettbewerb. Mal neue Konditionen einholen....... 
Kann es sein, dass die Importeure die Preise künstlich hoch halten. Es verwundert, dass z.B. eine WFT Big Dep Sea Rolle fast überall für EUR 99,99 angeboten wird. Wo ist da der Wettbewerb? Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.
Für mich habe ich entschieden, wenn es sich rechnet wird importiert!
Wie schön, dass uns heute auch als Privatmann/frau der weltweite Markt offen steht. Das war vor 45 Jahren anders, als ich mit dem Hochseeangeln angefangen habe. Heute stöbere ich für mein Leben gern im weltweiten Web und lernt dabei noch viele nette Menschen kennen. Anglerboards gibt es überall auf der Welt.


----------



## utzel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Importeure die Preise künstlich hoch halten.


 
Sehe ich auch so #6.

Aber solange es immer noch genug gibt die das Zeugs zu diesen Preisen hier kaufen werden die das auch nicht ändern, warum auch :r.

Heute 1 Euro = 1,54 Dollar - ich hab gerade wieder bestellt :vikdiesmal kein Angelzeug)


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

hallo,

@jan: als gymnasiast war ich JEDEN schultag nach der schule im angelgeschäft, habe geschaut, geplaudert, gestaunt, und dann etwas hekauft - mal einen wobbler, mal einen schwimmer, mal ein fisch & fang - und habe viel gelernt dabei (der geschäftsinhaber besass die generallizenz der österreichischen fischereigesellschaft und kannte alle gewässer

heute habe ich die zeit nicht mehr, das geschäft gibt es nicht mehr, und daher kaufe ich vieles übers internet - nicht nur in österreich und deutschland, sondern auch in neuseeland und usa ( in japan noch nie)

es ist imho also auch eine frage der persönlichen entwicklung einerseits und des "angelgerätegreisslersterbens" andererseits (fisherman´s partner aka angelaldi lässt grüssen )


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin ........
ich hatte hier in Forum mich auf ein Beispiel bezogen, was wohl so nicht richtig ist...Zitat:

Habe einen kleinen Angelladen hier in der Nähe, Besitzer haben Haus,2 Autos, 2 Motorräder und passendes Boot auf Langeland. Sollen sie auch haben, aber glaubt ihr, wenn sie die guten Angelsachen fürs Geschäft irgendwo im Ausland im Einkauf günstiger bekommen können, dass dieser Preis an den Kunden weitergegeben wird????

Diese Angaben sind nicht richtig, SORRY!! Ich wurde darauf angesprochen und entschuldige mich hiermit!! (Ich weiss zwar nicht, warum man sich da angesprochen fühlt??.....da ich keinerlei Angaben über Ort und keine Namen erwähnt hatte aber egal, sorry nochmal.
Es stimmt, Besitzangaben gehören hier nicht rein!

Danke


----------



## Khaane (14. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Ist doch sinnfrei zu diskutieren, ob man jetzt mit US-Importen die heimischen Angelläden schädigt.

Ich sag mal, na und?

Bin ich die Moralapostel und das Sozialamt in einem, dass karitativ die überteuerten Angelläden samt Abzock-Distributoren unterstützen soll?

Die Marktwirtschaft funktioniert nicht nach dem Sozialprinzip, sondern nach den Regeln von Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Spätestens wenn die Umsätze der Distributoren merklich sinken, werden diese ihre Gewinnmargen senken müssen und den Preisvorteil an die Händler weitergeben. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bei US-Importen trotz eines Preisaufschlags von knapp 44 % für Fracht, Zoll und Steuer immer noch billiger fahre, als wenn ich diese Artikel in Deutschland kaufen würde. #c

Und dies gilt selbst für Waren die nicht in der Dollarzone produziert und folglich von dem günstigen Dollarkurs profitieren.

Habe gerade gestern bei basspro.com für 370 $ diverse Ausrüstung bestellt. (darunter ne Coleman Northstar#6)


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

@Khaane

geb dir vollkommen Recht, mein SORRY bezog sich auf die persönlichen Besitzangaben, wodurch sich jemand persönlich angesprochen fühlte......#c Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass die günstigeren Preise sehr wohl an die Kunden weitergegeben werden
Generell halte ich es wie du und kaufe nur noch im Ausland.......Schade nur, dass das Verschicken von Lebendködern aus dem Ausland ein kleines Problem darstellt..Aber da habe ich ab heute auch meine Quelle geändert!!!
.........jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.........

(heute wurde mir gesagt, dass Gerätehändler wohl nicht so oft hier ins Forum schauen?? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. ;+ Wäre auch schade wenn das so ist, denn dann wüssten sie nicht, wohin die Trends gehen.)

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Checco (14. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Mir schlägt das Gesicht nach hinten wenn ich sehe was ich in den USA oder auch Kanada für mein Geld bekomme im Gegensatz zu Deutschland.
Ich habe für jeden Verständnis der im Ausland bestellt, egal ob Angelsachen, Elektronik oder auch nur Klamotten.
Ein schönes Beispiel was nix mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, mein Kumpel bestellt in den USA einen Metalldetektor für die Hälfte des Preises in Deutschland, geht zu einem Händler und erzählt ihm das.
Der Händler meint nur kurz und trocken, was meinen Sie wo wir unsere Geräte her beziehen?
Da sag ich doch nur wofür noch in Deutschland bestellen wenn die uns auch verarschen.


----------



## utzel (15. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Jawohl :m, ein hoch auf die Auslandsbestellung |jump:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Moin,

gebe euch vollkommen Recht. Werde meinen Angelbedarf wenn möglich auch nur noch aus dem Ausland beziehen. (Man schaltet in dem Fall ja nur einen "Zwischenhändler" aus und bestellt direkt. Habe mit Beratung/Service u.s.w. auch nicht so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber, ....man muss ja vorsichtig sein, was man schreibt.
"Die Heide hört mit!!!!!"
Habe gestern einige Erfahrungen gemacht und daraus Konsequenzen gezogen. So jetzt genug Negatives und genug geärgert.:q
Fahre jetzt bis zum 29.03. nach Langeland!!:vik:

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide

#h


----------



## Bademeister001 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mit zoll etc. wenn ich mir zb nen luckycraft pointer oder so aus den usa mitbringen lasse?


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Bademeister001 schrieb:


> hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mit zoll etc. wenn ich mir zb nen luckycraft pointer oder so aus den usa mitbringen lasse?



ob mitbringen oder schicken macht keinen unterschied.

gruß antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



antonio schrieb:


> ob mitbringen oder schicken macht keinen unterschied.
> 
> gruß antonio



Doch einen sehr großen sogar. 

Man selbst darf bis 175€ (oder 170€?) mitnehmen. Bist du also zu Besuch/Urlaub in den USA (oder sonstwo) darfst du bis 175€ neuen Kram einschleppen. 

Für Warensendungen gilt aber, 22€ Gesammtwert (Ware + Porto), oder 45€ bei Geschenken (aber frag mich nicht, wie das mit Geschenken geregelt wird). 

Jetzt kannst du ausrechnen, wie viele Wobbler man dir schicken kann und wie viele man dir mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Walstipper (17. September 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Mal ne Frage an die Schweizer hier im Board: Wie ist das eigentlich mit Mwst und Zoll bei euch wenn ihr im Ausland bestellt?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Müssen sie auch zahlen, aber soweit ich weiß, ist der schweizer Zoll schneller als unserer.


----------



## davis (17. September 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*

Hey Ho!

Also ich kauf zu 85% über meinen Angel-Dealer des Vertrauens ein. Aber exotische Verschleißartikel wie Köder auch gern mal im Ausland. Hab zum Beispiel gerade nen Schwung Wobbler geordert. Nur mal zum Vergleich:
1x Lucky Craft Bevy Shad 75 SP kostet hier in Deutschland in 95% aller Shops zwischen 20-27€!! Für einen 75mm Wobbler!
Ich kauf in Japan gleich 2 Stück für 11$ ein...ich brauch wohl nichts mehr dazu zu sagen...das sind eklatanteUnterschiede...


----------



## Walstipper (18. September 2008)

*AW: Japan , USA ! Sinn und Unsinn dort zu bestellen!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Müssen sie auch zahlen, aber soweit ich weiß, ist der schweizer Zoll schneller als unserer.



Ich glaube die zahlen <5kg oder so nen lächerlichen Fixpreis als Zollgebühr und eben nur 7,x % Mwst, also nicht so ne :v wie hier in Germanistan |uhoh:


----------

